# MR.NET Services



## Anonymous (2 März 2006)

hu,

mich hat es anscheinend nun auch einmal getroffen. Nach dem ich heute einen Blick auf die Telefonrechnung warf, durfte ich einen stolzen betrag von ~300€ entgegen sehen.

Und das ist der Übeltäter:


Nach einem Anruf bei der angegeben Nummer, stellte sich heraus das es sich um eine "Partner-Vermittlung" handelt und das einzige was man mir sagte war, ich solle schriftlichen widerspruch einlegen. Das beste ist ja das ich diese Verbindung ganze 3 Tage genutzt haben soll, was auch lustig ist das eine 0900er nummer auf meiner anrufsliste zu finden ist.

Ist dieses/r Unternehmen/Service bekannt ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dieses/r Unternehmen/Service bekannt ?


ja. Haste mehr Details? Welche Nummer? 
auf der in deiner Rechnung erwähnten Internetseite gibt es doch Kontaktmöglichkeiten, was sagen die Jungs denn?
Immer richtig:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161
lesen

Melde Dich an und/oder nenne die angerufene 0900-Nummer. Danke.


----------



## Mikrokiller (6 März 2006)

*Ist dieses/r Unternehmen/Service bekannt ?*

Ja, ist ebenfalls bekannt.
Da 0900 Rufnummern nicht länger als 1 Std. am Stück bzw. 30 € pro Call laufen / kosten dürfen würde ich der MR.Net mitteilen gegebenenfalls rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten. 
So oder so würde ich aufjedenfalls die Rechnung an die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle für Mehrwertdienste schicken. :evil:


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2006)

*Re: Ist dieses/r Unternehmen/Service bekannt ?*



			
				Mikrokiller schrieb:
			
		

> So oder so würde ich aufjedenfalls die Rechnung an die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle für Mehrwertdienste schicken. :evil:


du meinst doch nicht etwa den Selbstbeweihräucherundsverein FST ?
http://www.fst-ev.org/

cp


----------



## Mikrokiller (6 März 2006)

Doch, die müssen ja auch mal was zu tun bekommen.
Ich denke da passiert schneller was als bei der Bundesnetzagentur, die z.Zt. völlig überlasstet ist.
Solche Abzocken kann sich die Branche langsam auch nicht mehr leisten.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2006)

Mikrokiller schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, die müssen ja auch mal was zu tun bekommen.


Die  haben in den vergangen vier Jahren  der Dialerabzocke nichts getan (außer frommen Sprüchen) 
wie kommst du da auf das schmale Brett, dass sich das plötzlich ändern sollte? 





			
				Mikrokiller schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke da passiert schneller was als bei der Bundesnetzagentur, die z.Zt. völlig überlasstet ist.


Die hat was getan, deswegen sind unseriöse Dialer tot. 


			
				Mikrokiller schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Abzocken kann sich die Branche langsam auch nicht mehr leisten.


ach was..

cp


----------



## Mikrokiller (6 März 2006)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Zudem habe ich nicht gesagt, das die Bundesnetzagentur nichts getan hat, sie kommt nur nicht hinterher und ist dabei auch noch recht unfreundlich.

Von was träumst Du eigentlich nachts? "Alle unseriösen Dialer sind tot" In Captain Picards Welt vielleicht. Ich sag nur MC Multimedia.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2006)

Mikrokiller schrieb:
			
		

> Von was träumst Du eigentlich nachts? "Alle unseriösen Dialer sind tot" In Captain Picards Welt vielleicht. Ich sag nur MC Multimedia.


Du träumst, warum steht  MCM wohl unter "Allgemeines" ?  Mit Dialern hat das nichts zu tun.
Lies erst mal ein bißchen im Forum, bevor du weiter unausgegorenes Zeug vom  Stapel läßt.
Bis in ein paar Wochen, solange braucht man bis man mitreden kann 

cp


----------



## dvill (6 März 2006)

Mikrokiller schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, die müssen ja auch mal was zu tun bekommen.


Zu tun hatte die schon, sie taten nur nichts. Sprüche helfen nicht weiter.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (6 März 2006)

> Ich denke da passiert schneller was als bei der Bundesnetzagentur, die z.Zt. völlig überlasstet ist.



Hmm, ich war vor zwei Monaten bei der Bundesnetzagentur zum Fachaustausch mit dem Missbrauchs-Referat. Wie kommst Du drauf, dass die "völlig überlastet" seien?


----------



## Wembley (6 März 2006)

Mikrokiller schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


Welche Handhabe hat denn dieser Verein? Den Rausschmiss vielleicht? Der ohnehin kaum vollzogen wird. Und wenn schon: Sowas beeindruckt ja gewisse Geschäftsleute ungemein.



			
				Mikrokiller schrieb:
			
		

> "Alle unseriösen Dialer sind tot". Ich sag nur MC Multimedia.



Welche Dialer verwendet denn MC Multimedia? Klär mich bitte auf.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Mikrokiller (6 März 2006)

Ich werde Deinen Rat dankend befolgen und mich weiter einlesen. Auch Neulinge haben eine Chance verdient.
Ich wollte doch damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das viel zu wenig getan wird und die Mitarbeiter der B. völlig überlastet und genervt sind. Weitere Anlaufstellen könnten doch hilfreich sein.
Zudem haben doch auch schon einige seriöse Mitglieder der FSt. Schwierigkeiten durch solche Abzockerdienste.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2006)

Mikrokiller schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte doch damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das viel zu wenig getan wird und die Mitarbeiter der B. völlig überlastet und genervt sind.


Durch Wiederholung werden unbewiesene Behauptungen  nicht glaubwürdiger

cp


----------



## tuxedo (6 März 2006)

*Re: Ist dieses/r Unternehmen/Service bekannt ?*



			
				Mikrokiller schrieb:
			
		

> (...) So oder so würde ich aufjedenfalls die Rechnung an die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle für Mehrwertdienste schicken. :evil:



Also ich würde das nicht tun. Denn meines Wissens - und vieler hier im Forum - ist die FST so gut wie noch nie gegen Mehrwertdiensteanbieter tätig geworden. Dann doch lieber die Bundesnetzagentur, denn 1. setzt die die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen um, und 2. berücksichtigt sie die Verbraucherinteressen.

Wenn es nach mir ginge, dürfte die FST den Begriff "Selbstkontrolle" nicht in ihrem Titel führen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## jupp11 (6 März 2006)

Mikrokiller schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem haben doch auch schon einige seriöse Mitglieder der FSt. Schwierigkeiten durch solche Abzockerdienste.


ach,  und warum haben sie nie etwas dagegen  getan? 

j.


----------



## dvill (6 März 2006)

Mikrokiller schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem haben doch auch schon einige seriöse Mitglieder der FSt. Schwierigkeiten durch solche Abzockerdienste.


Die seriösen Mitglieder sind einschlägig ausgewiesen.

Bitte auch das legendäre Interview lesen.

Die Dialerumsätze der vergangenen Jahre basierten zu einem wesentlichen Teil auf heute de-registrierten Dialern eines Anbieters.

Ein unglaublicher Skandal. Was sagt diese Selbsthilfetruppe über ihren Musterschüler?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

Stand FST nicht für *F*eigenblatt-*S*chwenk-*T*ruppe?


----------



## tuxedo (6 März 2006)

Mikrokiller schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem haben doch auch schon einige seriöse Mitglieder der FSt. Schwierigkeiten durch solche Abzockerdienste.



Schwierigkeiten?
Unseriöse Anbieter gehören aus dem Markt elimininiert. Die FST hat dies leider nicht bewerkstelligen können/wollen. Firmen wie Mainpean/Intexus haben sehr viel Geld gemacht mit Dialern, die aus heutiger Sicht deregistriert gehören und auch sind, weil sie von Anfang an nicht legal waren. Hier hätte die FST bereits vorher tätig werden müssen. Aber das geschah nicht. Diese Firmen haben ihr Geld mit vielen illegalen Dialern gemacht und mit der Unwissenheit, der Angst und der Leichtgläubigkeit der User.

Es ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel, wie eine Firma, die nachweislich über 600.000 illegale Dialer registriert hat bzw. versucht hat zu registrieren, bis heute ungeschoren weiter am Markt mitagieren kann. Es wurden mehr Dialer für illegal erklaert, als aktuell noch registriert sind.

Und jetzt frage ich, WANN wird die FST eigentlich tätig?


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

So um mich wieder zu Wort zu melden, hatte den Thread nicht wieder gefunden und heute bekam ich eine Antwort von Mr.Net zugesendet.

Einmal den Einzelverbindungsnachweis:


20 sekunden...dann wieder 50 sekunden, ziemlich interessant :-? 

Aus dem Schreiben ging außerdem hervor das es sich um folgendes Leistungsangebot handelt:

One World Interactive Deutschland GmbH
Sternstr. 9-11
40479 Düsseldorf

---

Weiß nun nicht wirklich wie ich weiter vorgehen soll.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2006)

> One World Interactive Deutschland GmbH


Eine der bedeutsamsten Mehrwertdienstefirmen in Europa. Der deutsche Ansprechpartner der Firma ist Mitbegründer der "Freiwilligen Selbst...kontrolle" FST und aktuell im Vorstand dieser Vereinigung, über deren Interessen Du Dir bitte auf deren Webseite einen Überblick verschaffen mögest...

Da die OWI dort so prominent vertreten ist, würde ich mich daher bei Problemen (auch) an die FST/IARN wenden:
siehe
http://www.fst-ev.org/content/ansprechpartner.htm
http://www.iarn.org/content/imprint.htm
("International Audiotext Regulators Network")
 

Melde Dich mal bei Gelegenheit an. Klingt interessant, was da passiert ist - und könnte evtl. auch gute Freunde in London interessieren...
Über die Aussichten einer Beschwerde [falls Du Grund hast, Dich zu beschweren]  bei FST kann man geteilter Ansicht sein:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=142020#142020
In diesem Fall würde ich das aber unbedingt tun. Vielleicht hilft es weiter beim Versuch der Anbieter, sich richtig zu orientieren...


----------



## jones (19 April 2006)

*AW: MR.NET Services*

Hab von der FST/IARN nach genauere Eläuterungen keine Antwort mehr bekommen und heute bzw. gestern kam noch ein schreiben von OWI...sieht alles nicht grad positiv aus...220€ für eine nicht in Anspruch genommene Dienstleistung zahlen, wo sind wir denn hier


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 April 2006)

*AW: MR.NET Services*

Schau mal, ob Du die mail-Adresse des Vorstandes des FST rauskriegst, der gleichzeitig bei OWI ist. Wenn Du die hast, maile an FST und CC an den Vorstand und an Institutionen Deiner Wahl: z.B. Medien oder Deinen zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten oder an die Bundesnetzagentur. Was Dir so einfällt. Sei kreativ und lästig.
Wenn Du den Dienst nicht in Anspruch genommen hast - warum solltest Du zahlen?
@Rest: wo ist denn die erste Hilfe? Bin nicht zu Hause, habe daher den link nicht zur Hand.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: MR.NET Services*

So, falls es jmd. interessieren sollte...Ich hab meinen Anwalt dazu geschaltet und den nen netten Brief schreiben lassen, seit dem kam nichts mehr von denen


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: MR.NET Services*

Ich hatte heute auch eine Position der Fa.  MR.Net Services GmbH  auch meiner Telekom-Rechnung.
Habe bei der Telkom angerufen und gesagt sie sollen diese Postion nicht mit abbuchen.
Mal sehen was passiert.
Ich denke  die Telekom verdient da mit !


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: MR.NET Services*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich denke  die Telekom verdient da mit !


Aber natürlich, die stellt immerhin ihr Netz zur Verfügung und macht die erste Rechnungslegung ggü. dem Endkunden.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: MR.NET Services*

Hallo Leute , ich erzähle jetzt  wie es weiter geht.
Nach vielen Hin und Her hat mir die Fa. MR.NET  Services jetzt einen "Verbindungsnachweis"
geschickt.
Ich soll an einem Tag  6  mal  eine 0900  Nummer angerufen haben. Die Dauer meist  2 Sekunden, Kosten pro Anruf über  9 Euro.
In dem Schreiben wurde ich an eine andere Fa. verwiesen, die zuständig wäre.
Dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es wohl ein "Versehen "   sei und die Sache  erledigt wäre.
Mal sehen..........
Die Fa.  MR.Net Services hat in Ihrer  e-mail auch noch elegant darauf aufmerksam gemacht,  dass sie ein zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen wäre.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: MR.NET Services*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> an eine andere Fa. verwiesen, die zuständig wäre.
> Dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es wohl ein "Versehen "   sei und die Sache  erledigt wäre.


wie wäre es, wenn Du die Firma nennen würdest? Notfalls per PN


----------



## MalloFriedie (4 Oktober 2011)

hallo an alle,

habe die tage eine rechnung von satten 238€ erhalten von NET Services GmbH und weiß nicht einmal wofür.
das beste ist,dass es direkt abgebucht wurde und ich niht weiß wie sie an meine kontodaten gekommen sind.

falls jemand eine lösung/antwort weiß bitte melden


----------



## Jay-X (30 Juni 2012)

Hallo ich habe mir heute einen Kontoauszug geholt und hatte aufeinmal weniger geld drauf als ich 
noch haben sollte...
Auf meinem Kontoauszug musste ich mit entsetzen das NET SERVICES mir -238,80€ abgebucht haben.

Was kann ich da gegen tun?
Ich brauche Hilfe
Bitte um Antwort Danke


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus daß Du nichts bestellt oder gebucht hast.
Damit ist die Antwort ganz einfach.
Ab zur Bank und zurückbuchen lassen.
Feddisch!


----------

